
Science is deeply imaginative: why is this treated as a secret? - respinal
https://aeon.co/ideas/science-is-deeply-imaginative-why-is-this-treated-as-a-secret
======
thrax
Because imagination, unbounded by the scientific method, becomes akin to the
madness of superstition.

